# blast abrasives advice needed



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone have any suggestions on which blast abrasive would be best to use on interiors of tanks to remove previous coatings and obtain a near white blast? Has anyone ever used crushed glass?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

What type of coating is in the tank that needs to be removed and what surface profile is required for the new coating being installed? I always like the use of Black Beauty Coal Slag products myself. I have not used or seen the crushed glass used but a lot of people like it. The main thing is the required surface profile that is needed.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

i am getting the full specs today, and site visits, mon, tues. i probably shouldnt have posted without them, but this project is coming quickly. any imput would be helpfull as i havn't done any industrial in 15 years and it seems alot has changed since then. thanks for responding.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, if you need any help that is what I do. Give me a call anytime.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.kleenblast.com/resources.html

The metal slag cuts very well. I have removed Col Tar epoxy with this product, which you may find to be the existing coating in the tank.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmm glass cpntains silica which can give you cancer. I use copper slag, its much safer for your health. Glass is illegal here for normal use.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

The crushed glass DOES not contain free Silica. Sand contains free silica. Since sand is used to make glass, when it is melted down for glass production the silica is changed. It has been tested and proven that blasting with crushed glass does not generate free silica which is the cause of Silicoses. 

Silica sand blast media in its natural state has a crystalline structure that has the capacity of “sticking” to lung tissues. Silica sand blast media in its natural state has a crystalline structure that has the capacity of “sticking” to lung tissues. Recycled crushed glass blast media is amorphous with a closed structure that doesn’t absorb anything and doesn’t physically stick to tissues. If a person is exposed to amorphous glass fines or dust, the body can expectorate the dust as it would any other type of natural dirt.


----------

